# I need a support group



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello!

I think I need a support group!  I'm so bummed about my girl's ear. She will be 1 year in late December. Sadly, her one ear is not up and at this point I've about given up. I've researched and tried every supplement and method out there, nothing has helped. 

I did so much research to find a good breeder but funny enough, this wasn't even something that crossed my mind! 

I realize it is rather shallow to care about the ear as she happy and healthy. She has a great temperament. I'm just having a hard time accepting it as the ears are such a defining GSD characteristic.

She would be so pretty if her ear was standing. She is cute now, but........well, that darn ear!


Mace vom Weberhaus


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm sorry. I know what you are saying. You still love her to pieces, she is still beautiful, you are so grateful she is healthy - but it's a bummer. I have no answer for you, but just wanted to say that I get that sometimes we would like to change things even with our loved ones. 

Here is my grass is greener story. My pups ears have been up almost entirely since we got him at 8 weeks and sometimes I kind of wished his ears weren't up right away because it took a little bit away from the "puppy look". I am grateful that they are up, he is now 17 weeks, but I get it. 

I will say that you can totally tell she is a PB GSD. Sometimes when both ears aren't up I know people think they are a mix (happened with my friends GSD) but that definitely won't be the case with your beautiful girl!!

Good luck, have fun with her and embrace her uniqueness! She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd be bummed about the ear too, but I'll definitely take sound temperament, good health and happy over a floppy ear! No dog or human is perfect, but I'll bet she's perfect for you!


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you! It is nice to know people understand where I'm coming from. I am seriously disappointed. Obviously, we would never return her or anything like that but I have a hard time thinking I'll ever get used to her ear! 

And yes, I hate that people ask me what her breed is. Silly, I know but yeah....


----------



## ttodd27 (Oct 17, 2016)

My girl's ear does the same thing. I think it's adorable, as do most people who meet her or see her pics. Yours is adorable too imo.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The breed standard calls for erect ears, so we expect erect ears. I understand your disappointment, but it is better to have a soft ear than a bad hip. Sadly, sometimes these things happen. Have you spoke with the breeder?


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The breed standard calls for erect ears, so we expect erect ears. I understand your disappointment, but it is better to have a soft ear than a bad hip. Sadly, sometimes these things happen. Have you spoke with the breeder?


I have. She said she was disappointed too. I wish the ear thing was something I had of paid more attention to. Her dam has very large ears, in the future that is something I would definitely avoid. I had thought about hips and temperament but I honestly, didn't think twice about ears. The fact that I spent so much time researching breeders and paid what I paid makes it sting even more. I know that sounds petty, but it is really hard to swallow.

ETA: I know it happens sometimes and isn't anyone's fault. Of course I'd rather a bad ear than hip, but really, I was expecting the "whole package". So this is why I need a support group.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not sure, but I think it has more of a genetic component rather than the size of the ears. I have seen some really big bat eared dogs with erect ears. 

I don't think you are being petty. You knew the look that you wanted among other qualities, did the leg work, paid the price and it just didn't work out for you.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you, I appreciate that. I can't shake this feeling that there is a lesson here for me. I felt guilty for buying rather than adopting but I justified it to myself a million different ways. I feel like this is karma or something. I know, that is kind of silly but it feels about right. 

My vet said she has heard of ears coming up after a year old, so I'm holding out a teeny tiny bit of hope.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Here she is with her ear glued up - so much prettier!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It happens. A friend's dog got an ear infection that cause swelling and the ear never went back up again.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

My Doberman had her ears done and I ended up with a Dobe with one up and one 'sideways' like your dogs. I disliked the look for a while and then made the decision to like her quirky look. One day when she was over two years old I was out taking pictures and suddenly stopped. Both ears were up. I don't know when that ear finally went up, but it was after she was eighteen months old as I went back and checked some old pictures. It never went back down. It just took years to go all the way up. Don't give up hope it will eventually stand.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Okay I have a mix dog but I know how you feel my little girl's ears where almost standing up and my son's dog thought it was a great place to chew when playing with her. I guess at 6 months I should just give up.


----------



## paphlady (Oct 21, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> It happens. A friend's dog got an ear infection that cause swelling and the ear never went back up again.


My girl has one ear down. I always wondered if the ear infections she's been prone to might have something to do with it. I have since pinpointed what caused her ear infection. Anytime she consumes anything with grains, she gets an ear infection within a week or two. She used to get it about once a month until I switched to a grain free food and not give her any human food with grain ingredients. I would know she has an ear infection when her ear is more droopy than normal. 

I think my girl is adorable and the "broken ear" gives her character. She is the sweetest dog I've ever met. so eager to please. I wouldn't trade her even for a perfect GSD. I wouldn't love her more even if she has both ears up. With that said, I understand your frustrations. I paid for her, too. For me, it doesn't matter as long as she's happy, safe and healthy. I hope you can overcome the frustrations and love your dog for the wonderful dog she is.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a whippet whose ears did stand and it worried me because in that breed erect ears are not the standard. When I taped them down with blue painter's tape , my young adult son told me I was crazy. I looked at her and knew he was right and I finally let go of this shallow issue (as I convinced myself). It took a while before I was over it (embarrased) but it became her trademark, she was an excellent pet and courser and we all loved that dog deeply. It really teaches you to accept the imperfect. But it sucks at first until you get over it. Thanks for being honest about it. I am sure she has accepted your imperfections. Would you have taken her home if you found her in a shelter like that? I am sure you would have, so it doesn't matter. I wish you a great life together with tons of fun :toasting:


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Deb said:


> My Doberman had her ears done and I ended up with a Dobe with one up and one 'sideways' like your dogs. I disliked the look for a while and then made the decision to like her quirky look. One day when she was over two years old I was out taking pictures and suddenly stopped. Both ears were up. I don't know when that ear finally went up, but it was after she was eighteen months old as I went back and checked some old pictures. It never went back down. It just took years to go all the way up. Don't give up hope it will eventually stand.


Thank you! I like reading that. :grin2: My vet really seems to think it will stand eventually. Sometimes when we are out for a walk it will stand so that gives me a little hope. With that said, I more so feel it won't stand. I'm trying to become ok with it sooner rather than later.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I had a whippet whose ears did stand and it worried me because in that breed erect ears are not the standard. When I taped them down with blue painter's tape , my young adult son told me I was crazy. I looked at her and knew he was right and I finally let go of this shallow issue (as I convinced myself). It took a while before I was over it (embarrased) but it became her trademark, she was an excellent pet and courser and we all loved that dog deeply. It really teaches you to accept the imperfect. But it sucks at first until you get over it. Thanks for being honest about it. I am sure she has accepted your imperfections. Would you have taken her home if you found her in a shelter like that? I am sure you would have, so it doesn't matter. I wish you a great life together with tons of fun :toasting:


Thank you! It is a bummer but yeah, there is a lesson for me here. (Probably more than one). I need to just accept it for what it is.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I had a whippet whose ears did stand and it worried me because in that breed erect ears are not the standard. When I taped them down with blue painter's tape , my young adult son told me I was crazy. I looked at her and knew he was right and I finally let go of this shallow issue (as I convinced myself). It took a while before I was over it (embarrased) but it became her trademark, she was an excellent pet and courser and we all loved that dog deeply. It really teaches you to accept the imperfect. But it sucks at first until you get over it. Thanks for being honest about it. I am sure she has accepted your imperfections. Would you have taken her home if you found her in a shelter like that? I am sure you would have, so it doesn't matter. I wish you a great life together with tons of fun :toasting:


Got pics?


----------

